# Trunk Monkey!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 1, 2008)

Seems to be pretty handy.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 2, 2008)

Hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL! It's worth the money for that option.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

I could use one for sure.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes this option is well worth it!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 2, 2008)

I am my own trunk monkey!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cause sometimes getting your car back is simply not enough.....

I've seen 1 or 2 of these. before, but never all of them...they are great...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 2, 2008)

Those are hilarious.  Love the one where he throws the car thief over the bridge.  Too bad life doesn't always imitate art.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 2, 2008)

hehehe.

First time I saw these ads.

I want one........trunk tiger?......oooo trunk ninja!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 23, 2008)

"Samurai Monkey"
[yt]JM9HsyZpREk[/yt]


----------

